# New beret



## Duzty (11 Jul 2007)

Hi all,

I have been in the reserve since Nov. of last year, and have completed my reserve BMQ.  I have just finished a component transfer to the reg force and will have to do my BMQ again.  However, my beret was damaged some time again, and I have since acquired a linen rimmed beret.  I don't think I'll have a fun time on course if I show up with that (to say the least), so I  need to get a new leather rimmed one.  I tried at the clothing stores, but they said that I had to order a new one off the logistik website.  The kit shops I've been to only have the linen rimmed sort.  The problem is, you need to be in the reserve for at least a year before you can use the site, obviously, I'm not quite there yet.  I have tried contacting someone from DND, but it isn't looking good so far.  Is there another way I could acquire a beret that wont get me jacked up on course?


----------



## armyvern (11 Jul 2007)

Duzty said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I have been in the reserve since Nov. of last year, and have completed my reserve BMQ.  I have just finished a component transfer to the reg force and will have to do my BMQ again.  However, my beret was damaged some time again, and I have since acquired a linen rimmed beret.  I don't think I'll have a fun time on course if I show up with that (to say the least), so I  need to get a new leather rimmed one.  I tried at the clothing stores, but they said that I had to order a new one off the logistik website.  The kit shops I've been to only have the linen rimmed sort.  The problem is, you need to be in the reserve for at least a year before you can use the site, obviously, I'm not quite there yet.  I have tried contacting someone from DND, but it isn't looking good so far.  Is there another way I could acquire a beret that wont get me jacked up on course?



You won't get jacked up on course for wearing a linen-rimmed beret from the kit shop as it is indeed authorized for wear with the uniform. 

In the mean time, go back to Clothing Stores and tell them to order you a new one from Logisitik-Unicorp ... it IS their JOB to do so for members who have less than one year service. You are still considered to be on "initial issue" and you are entitled to free exchange of your kit without using either points or money while under one year service.


PS ... I'd like to know what clothing stores passed the bit about ordering it yourself on to you?? Did you make them aware that you had less than a year in?


----------



## Duzty (11 Jul 2007)

Thats great news.  I had been told that it wasn't authorized yet.  Thanks for the info and advice, Vern.


----------



## MikeL (24 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You won't get jacked up on course for wearing a linen-rimmed beret from the kit shop as it is indeed authorized for wear with the uniform.



You can get jacked up for wearing the belgium berets, depends on the staff/location. Stick with the issue beret for BMQ, not a belgium one.  When I did SQ in meaford I got jacked up for wearing a belgium beret and had to buy a leather band one from their kitshop or get an issue beret. RCR rules, only NCOs an Officers were allowed to wear a belgian beret.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jul 2007)

MikeL said:
			
		

> You can get jacked up for wearing the belgium berets, depends on the staff/location. Stick with the issue beret for BMQ, not a belgium one.  When I did SQ in meaford I got jacked up for wearing a belgium beret and had to buy a leather band one from their kitshop or get an issue beret. RCR rules, only NCOs an Officers were allowed to wear a belgian beret.



Well Logistiks Unicorp has switched to the Belgium style Beret but they still have way too much material in them.


----------



## armyvern (24 Jul 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Well Logistiks Unicorp has switched to the Belgium style Beret but they still have way too much material in them.



Exactly. He will not get jacked up for wearing the same damn beret that is now issued by the system.


----------



## Trinity (24 Jul 2007)

Um.....

I'm sorry, are you arguing with Vern on Clothing regulations?

Logstiks only offers the Belgian beret now in green.  So how can the poor soldier 
get jacked up for wearing issue kit?!

edit
damn Nfld Sapper.... you beat me to it

edit again
damn vern.. beat me too


----------



## armyvern (24 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> damn MikeL.... you beat me to it



So did I!!


----------



## MikeL (24 Jul 2007)

Completly forgot Logistik now makes belgium style berets... so uh.. yea carry on.. good work troops uhh.. *makes a hasty escape*


----------

